# Skyline thread



## Hipster Joker (Oct 8, 2012)

Post pictures of skylines! Any skyline, I don't care. My personal favorite is manhattan pre-9/11.


----------



## Hipster Joker (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's a picture of the future shanghai skyline, showcasing Skyscrapercity's new favorite supertall!shanghai tower.


----------



## Hipster Joker (Oct 8, 2012)

Name that skyline!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I am sorry hipster, but we have to forget pre 9/11...it is a very upset ocurrement...


----------

